# How do I getting it work in Vista with a Nvidia?



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 0.27b but the driver has not installed properly, when I run ATITools I just get 0.00 for GPU & Mem.

I'm sure the answer is already here on this forum, but I don't know where to start


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

it says "The kernel mode driver does not seem to be running" when I run ATITools


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you tried right clicking it and choosing "run as administrator"?


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, it's still the same  .  

In device manager for the ATITool it says "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've sorted the "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" error in device manager with the   bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS   command.

but I still get the "The kernel mode driver does not seem to be running" error


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2007)

When i first used ATi tool in Vista, it told me i didnt have permissions to run the kernel. I fixed it by running it as administrator.

But, have you tried reinstalling the driver and/or ati tool, or both?


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey thanks! I uninstalled re-installed again it it works!

Thanks again


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 18, 2007)

damn thing stopped working again, i've flashed the firmware now with  NiBiTor.v3.3 so I don't need software overclocking anymore


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotta love flashing ...wonder why it stopped working though.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 18, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> ...wonder why it stopped working though.


64 Bit vista?????


----------



## ElAguila (Apr 18, 2007)

I am having a similar issue. I got the error message about the kernel driver once. I removed atitool, rebooted, and reinstalled it. Now when I launch it I get no error message but it show 0,0 for the speeds. I am using Vista 32bit.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 18, 2007)

same error here, I just ignore it, get riva tuner guys!


----------



## ElAguila (Apr 19, 2007)

The other program doesn't work either even when I force the driver compatibility.


----------



## [TH]Overkill (Apr 19, 2007)

ElAguila said:


> I am having a similar issue. I got the error message about the kernel driver once. I removed atitool, rebooted, and reinstalled it. Now when I launch it I get no error message but it show 0,0 for the speeds. I am using Vista 32bit.



Are you right clicking & selecting "Run as Administrator" ?

Or turn off that shitty UAC (User Account Control)

The UAC is the thing that when you go to run a little harmless program it say “are you sure you want to run that?” (click yes)  “hmm....so you’re really sure?” (click yes)  “well M$ advice you not run it!” (click the “run anyway” button)  FSS! Just run the bloody thing!   

Also even though you have an admin account with UAC on you still have to tell some programs to “run as administrator”  , then other programs that you didn’t tell to “run as administrator” won’t work with the ones you have!  that’s why my mouse buttons would not work in R6 Vegas!   

And once you have run a program as “run as administrator” you can’t change things like the affinity (which CPU core it uses) because it says you don’t have permission because you’re not the administrator!   

In short, If you have Vista turn the bloody UAC off!  Then turn the frigging warning off that kepts telling you that the UAC is off!


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

Instead of right clicking all the time and selecting "run as admin", you can right click, properties, compatibility and select "run as admin" permanently


----------



## ElAguila (Apr 19, 2007)

Turning off the UAC was the first thing I did after installing vista. I am telling it to run as administrator also but no help there. I removed the video driver and atitool. After a reinstallation, I get the kernel mode driver error. When I check the device manager, it says the driver is working properly. I can see now that hte issue is not with atitool. When I start ntune it also shows 0,0 for the clock speeds.


----------

